# ............A Few Of My Favourite Things :) (Pic Heavy)



## MacPrincess2722 (Dec 5, 2010)

Thought i would share a few of my favourite things with you all  I have been 'collecting' since december 2008 so most of my collection is from then. Hope you enjoy 



 ​ *Brushes*​ 

​ ​ 

​ *SE Brushes*​ 

​ ​ 

​ ​ *Eyeshadow Palettes*​ 

​ (From L-R) Sweet Lust,Jest,Pink Freeze,Hush,Yogurt,Girlie,Gleam,Rose,Passionate,Paradisco,Star Violet,Expensive Pink​ ​ 

​ (From L-R) Digit,Crystal,Beautiful Iris,Purple Haze,Creme De Violet,Parfait Amour,Plum Dressing,Sketch,Nocturnelle,Trax,Beauty Marked,Fig.1​ ​ 

​ (From L-R) Nylon,Vanilla,Naked Lunch,All that Glitters,Honesty,Vex,Bronze,Embark,Amber Lights​ ​ 

​ (From L-R) Aqua,Juxt,Gorgeous Gold,Surreal,Aquadisiac,Goldmine,Steamy,Shimmermoss,Electra​ ​ 

​ (From L-R) Crystal Avalanche,Carbon,Silver Ring,Knight Divine​ ​ 

​ (From T-B) UD Deluxe Shadow Palette, Ammo Shadow Box​ ​ 

​ (From T-B) UD Sustainable Shadow Box, Get Baked Palette​ ​ 

​ (From T-B) Dame Edna Royal Tour Palette, Hello Kitty Too Dolly Palette​ ​ 

​ (From T-B) Graphic Garden Fresh Cut Palette, Graphic Garden Graphic Garden Palette​ ​ 

​ (From L-R) Magic,Mirth&Mischief Palettes- 6 Mystic Cool Eyeshadows,6 Devil May Dare Eyeshadows,6 Sorceress Eyeshadows, Tartan Tale Twists Of Tartan Eyeshadow Palette​ ​ *Eyeshadow Bases*​ 

​ ​ 

​ ​ 

​ ​ 

​ ​ *Mineralize Eyeshadows*​ 

​ (From L-R) She Who Dares,My Dark Magic,Hot Contrast,Sea+Sky,Fresh Green Mix,Play On Plims,Odd Couple,Engaging,Love Connection,Pink Split,Threesome,Girlish Romp,Eccentricity,Odd Bits,Fashion Patch,Devil May Care,Under Your Spell​ ​ *Eyeshadows*​ 

​ (From L-R) Mylar,Sugarshot,Et tu bouquet?,Da bling,Swish,Seedy pearl, Beauty sleep,Sunset b.,Dear cupcake,Sushi flower,Expensive pink, French cuff,Flip,Idol eyes,Taupeless,Of summer,Lotusland,Stars n rockets, Hepcat,Copperplate,Brun,Corduroy,Aquavert, Soft force,Tempting,Satellite dreams​ ​ 

​ (From L-R) Sin,Baked,Twice Baked,Hot Pants,Minx,Scratch​ ​ 

​ *Pigments and Glitters*​ 

​ (From L-R) Frost,Vanilla,Pink Opal,Kitschmas,Milk,Shimmertime,Rose,Pink Pearl,Fuchsia,Brash+Bold,Circa Plum,Mauvement,Violet,Push the Edge,Cornflower,Teal,Chartreuse,Golden Lemon,Pink Bronze,Copper Sparkle,Reflects Transparent Teal Glitter,Reflects Very Pink Glitter,Fuchsia Glitter,Moonlight Night,The Family Crest, Solar Bits-Scatterrays​ ​ *Pigment Vials*​ 

​ (From T-B,L-R) Reflects Gold,Copperized,Rushmetal,Museum Bronze,Jardin Aries,Reflects Transparent Teal,Deep Blue Green,Grape,Fuschia,Reflects Antique Gold,Dark Soul,Chocolate Brown,Sunny Daze,Naked,Reflects Pearl,Mauvement,Silver Fog,Softwash Grey,Cheers My Dear,Reflects Bronze,Most Darling,Gold Mode,Gift O Glamour,Gilged Green​ ​ *Eyeliners*​ 

​ ​ 

​ ​ *Mascaras*​ 

​ ​ *MSFs*​ 

​ (From L-R) Medium Dark,Redhead,Refined,Triple fusion,Perfect topping,Porcelain pink,LightFlush,Smooth merge​ ​ *Beauty Powders*​ 

​ (From L-R) Pretty Baby,Blush Of Youth,Summer Rose, Oh So Fair,Briar Rose​ ​ *Blushes*​ 

​ (From L-R) Pleasantry,Dainty,Love rock,Grand duo,Daft pink,Hand finish,Conjure Up​ ​ 

​ (From L-R) Springshhen,Dollymix,Tippy,Pink swoon​ ​ 

​ (From L-R) Orgasm,Albatross,Angelika​ ​ *Highliters*​ 

​ ​ 

​ (From L-R) BB Platinum shimmer brick,Dior Pop diamond,BB Rose shimmer brick​ ​ 

​ (From L-R) What a dame,Refined Golden Bronzer,Spectacle​ ​ *Foundation etc.*​ 

​ ​ 

​ ​ *Lipglass*​ 

​ (From T-B) Hot frost,Mimmy,Virgin kiss,Flusterose,Just dessert,Miss marble,Baby sparks,Like venus, Loving touch,TLC-pink fish​ ​ *Lipstick*​ The 1st of many ​ 

​ Viva Glam Gaga​ ​ *Skincare*​ 

​ ​ *Other Bits N Bobs*​ 

​ Magic,Mirth&Mischief Bags​ ​ 

​ A Tartan Tale Brush Bags​ ​ Thankyou for taking time out to look at my collection 


 ​ ​


----------



## miss_dre (Dec 5, 2010)

You have a lovely collection! Thanks for sharing with us!


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Dec 5, 2010)

Great collection!


----------



## Aelya (Dec 5, 2010)

I want ALL your brushe ! There are amazing ! as your collection !


----------



## MacPrincess2722 (Dec 6, 2010)

Thankyou ladies


----------



## nychick1384 (Dec 6, 2010)

Very nice


----------



## singer92286 (Dec 6, 2010)

Amazing collection!! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Dec 11, 2010)

Nice collection!


----------



## kc8 (Dec 14, 2010)

You have an amazing assortment of everything!  Totally love your brushes.  Drool worthy!


----------



## imthebeesknees (Dec 14, 2010)

Wow, lovely collection hun!!


----------



## lenchen (Dec 15, 2010)

great collection!


----------



## mirauk (Dec 24, 2010)

Very nice collection doll, thank you for sharing


----------



## MacPrincess2722 (Jan 4, 2011)

Thankyou very much ladies...My boyfriend actually purchased most of my brushes and my traincase for me  otherwise i would probably only have a few lol


----------



## Mechta (Jan 4, 2011)

WOW!!! *jealous* lol u have an awesome collection


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jan 4, 2011)

Incredibly beautiful collection!  I love pinks and violets, so you have my favourite palettes!


----------



## singer92286 (Jan 7, 2011)

fantastic collection!!


----------

